
Demand for developers in Chicago increases - salbowski
https://blog.brainstation.io/chicagos-growing-tech-scene-needs-more-developers/
======
yasp
As always, such shortages are largely contrived. If you aren't finding the
talent you want, you need to raise the salary that you're offering. Per Stack
Overflow's salary survey, the median Chicago full stack dev with a bachelors
and 5 years experience only makes $90K per year.

